# 318 Fuell Tank Removal



## JRSJD (Apr 16, 2011)

Hello All,

I am glad I found this forum. I am looking for instructions on how to remove the fuel tank on my 318. Any help will be greatly appreciated. Thanks in advance.


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

Welcome to tractorforum.com! If it's like my 316, you need to remove the seat platform to access the tank. I have a manual that covers the 318, and I'll look at it for more enlightenment if you still need it!......... What year is this?


----------

